# Installer Heroes III of might and magic



## TatianaM (22 Janvier 2022)

Bonjour à tous,

J'essaie d'installer HOMM3 sur mon mac (Monterey) et je n'y arrive pas. J'ai suivi un tuto video (https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tv2PdUDeg9g) qui indique d'utiliser crossover. Cela a l'air simple mais évidemment tout ne se passe pas comme prévu.
Après avoir télécharger le jeu sur Gog, je lance l'installation sur crossover, tout se passe bien jusqu'à ce qu'il installe Gog Galaxy et là cela bloque "missing important component".
Savez-vous ce que je peux faire ? ou connaissez-vous une autre démarche ?

Merci beaucoup pour votre aide


----------



## gKatarn (24 Janvier 2022)

*Je déplace dans le forum Windows sur Mac.*


----------

